# Clear coat question



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been trying to clear coat some bodies and they seem to all have a satin finish instead of a clear gloss. Have I got the wrong stuff? What is the best clear coat to use to get the high gloss finish?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Many of us just drop the body into FUTURE floor wax. 
Dip it in, hang at an angle to dab the droplets off of the
corners and set aside to dry under a dust cover.
A few coats of future and you are shiny shiny!

It protects paint and seals decals nicely!

I keep some in a small tupperware. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

to be specific, Pledge Floor Care Tile & Vinyl Floor FINISH with FUTURE Shine by Johnson, a Family Company.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I have heard of this technique and was curious as to if it worked. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

think about it. it is designed to resist scuffing, scratching and wear. it remains clear. and is tough as nails.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's also self leveling. So you can dip the body in it or brush it on. These people around here turned me onto this. I have an old broke chassis attached to a foot long piece of an old piece of thin molding. So I dip it, then go over to the garbage pail and kinda whip it into the pail. This will get all the extra polish off. Then i sit it level someplace secure and dust free. Then i use a paper towel to grab any puddles that gather at the lower edges.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gerome said:


> I have heard of this technique and was curious as to if it worked. I'll have to give it a try.




I'd say it works pretty good...












I use it on every build. Period.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

As stated above, works great and I have bodies that are 4-5+ years old now and have not yellowed. Wish I had this stuff years ago. I use it on model builds too.

-Paul


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Have any of you tried to spray it, say thru an airbrush or mini gun. 

Boosted


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd say it works pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam that buick looks tough!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have used my trusty old Aztek airbrush with Future and worked just fine. I used the "heavy-coat" head and needle, low pressure (25 psi) and layer it thin.

-Paul


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If too thick on white it will yellow.Also if you race and put tape lane markers on they will remove it also.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't had a problem with colored lane stickers .... yet


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

helivaguy said:


> dam that buick looks tough!!


Thanks Heliva Guy.
This one resides in Goodwrench88 collection now.When I get another GN body I will be making one for myself. 

I learned about Future when I was mainly car modeling. Here is a link to a near complete rundown on this product! : http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Future can be a little hard to find. One night while looking around the shop I found my bottle of Gudebrod #840 rod finish for graphite fishing rods. It's water based too. Seems to be a little tougher than future (haven't had problems with lane stickers pulling it off like Brownie said...had that happen to me too).

I found mine at Cabela's about 4 years ago but I suspect that any of the clear water based fishing rod finishes would work just as well.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alpink said:


> to be specific, Pledge Floor Care Tile & Vinyl Floor FINISH with FUTURE Shine by Johnson, a Family Company.


exactly...........it use to just say "Future floor wax", then they changed it to what Al said. I think the bottle is blue now.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is the picture of the bottle. i buy them from walmart. hope this helps. 

http://www.simsupply.com/p-3817-27oz-pledge-floor-finish.aspx?CAWELAID=1303364273

Wes


----------

